# Hello forum.



## coals (Mar 16, 2011)

Found this forum by accident but it seems like a reasonable place.

Bout me:
Started gaining weight at age 6, obese through age 19. After first year of university I picked up bodybuilding. Since then I've lost 80+ lbs and my lifts have skyrocketed. I've got a pretty bad addictive personality so bodybuilding let's me vent that out. I haven't done any cycles and don't plan to at least for a few years (drugs are bad mmkay ) but I am about to start some clen for my final push into single digits (currently ~10-12 atm). Hopefully I'll stay there this time 

For kicks, I'm a biochemistry major with intentions to go into medicine (endocrinology or sport's med, or radiology if I like it enough but who knows, maybe i'll end up enjoy making kids cry  )


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*coals* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome to the board, we are clad you stumble upon us.  Congrats on your weight loss.  That is awesome.


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## coals (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome all.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## bigdaddymax (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome brother


----------



## tony05 (Mar 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Chill (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## Hated (May 4, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## CigarMan (May 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard coals.  Stay AAS free till your mid twenties at least, you will get more out of it in the long run.  Instead of clen, how about some ephedrine instead. Less sides and easier on the bod.  Again, stay natural as long as possible.


----------



## laddergoat (May 5, 2011)

Hey!


----------



## grynch888 (May 5, 2011)

Welcome, dude.


----------



## minimal (May 6, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Hey.


----------

